# Body clipping



## circlesinthesand (May 10, 2012)

do any of you body clip your donkeys? I have a very small standard jenny (she might be mini height, she looks shorter than my neighbor's B mini to me but her parents were standard donkeys) who we just got this past fall. She looks ratty (despite brushing) and is shedding even less than the minis are. I figure if I'm gonna body clip them, maybe I should try to do her too? But the hair is not quite the same...anyone with experience?


----------



## MountainWoman (May 10, 2012)

I don't body clip my donkeys - just use a shedding blade and then brush daily but my breeder who lives in a warm climate does body clip. Don't have any suggestions on how to do it though. Hopefully someone who has done it will chime in.


----------



## circlesinthesand (May 11, 2012)

Thanks I'm in a really warm climate as well. All of my big horses are full shed out, the mini's are even starting to be almost completely shedded out (still thick around the belly area) but poor Loretta is just hanging on to that thick thick thick donkey fuzz. I mean it's coming off but she's got tons left. She's only just turning 2 so I'm not sure if she'll start shedding out better as she ages like a horse or not?


----------



## MountainWoman (May 11, 2012)

Mine just turned two and they do shed but maybe because the climate is so different here? Can you work with a shedding blade and see if that takes more off? Donkey people who body clip, input needed!


----------



## circlesinthesand (May 11, 2012)

Oh YES I have used the shedding blade, I'm a fanatical about grooming. I put on a mask and go to town for a solid month to get them all shed out, once the hair starts to come off in clumps. I even used a furminator on her thinking it might get her shed out quicker, but it seems like it's an endless supply.


----------



## minilongearlover (May 11, 2012)

We clip our showstring only.. Much cooler here . Start with a hot h2o bath . Get the showsheen ready and a good pair of clippers with a sharp blade . Wait until dry and spray on showsheen. We always use our big Oyster sheep clippers for the first haircut. If they have started to shed out already normal clippers should be fine. Keep blades very clean and good luck ..


----------



## Norah (Jun 14, 2012)

I do body clip my donkey ... he is not a mini , standard size , but is very old and does not shed out .... he rubbs so much that he gives himself gashes and scratches all over , no lice , no bugs , just itchy under that long hair . I would make sure you blanket him-her at night though , just until some of the hair grown back in : )

ps ... i leave the fur on the legs for protection


----------



## Sanfords (Jun 14, 2012)

you are best!


----------



## Norah (Jun 14, 2012)

here is Willy , between 36 and 38 years old .... I put this very soft pajama on him because he has very thin hair , almost bald on his back end ...oddly enough I got ripped up one side and down the other by a 33 year old woman , saying its worse for the horse to wear a blanket that doesnt breathe .... hmmm cotton breathes , and he seemd to be just fine this morning when I took it off . so beware of the people that hate to clip horses ; ) the donkey is cleaner , softer , and he can get some air to that skin ; ) he has scrapes where the pink Swat is ...the pink stuff keeps flies away ... this woman makes me laugh ... of all the abuse that is seriously going on with horses and donkeys , and she called me abusive for putting the "old man" in this .... this girl doesnt get out much if she thinks this is abuse .lol


----------



## chandab (Jun 14, 2012)

Norah said:


> here is Willy , between 36 and 38 years old .... I put this very soft pajama on him because he has very thin hair , almost bald on his back end ...oddly enough I got ripped up one side and down the other by a 33 year old woman , saying its worse for the horse to wear a blanket that doesnt breathe .... hmmm cotton breathes , and he seemd to be just fine this morning when I took it off . so beware of the people that hate to clip horses ; ) the donkey is cleaner , softer , and he can get some air to that skin ; ) he has scrapes where the pink Swat is ...the pink stuff keeps flies away ... this woman makes me laugh ... of all the abuse that is seriously going on with horses and donkeys , and she called me abusive for putting the "old man" in this .... this girl doesnt get out much if she thinks this is abuse .lol


I like his pink sheep sheet, although, he doesn't looked to thrilled with it.


----------



## Norah (Jun 15, 2012)

he looks sweet , and very innosent , but dont be fooled , he is a terror !!!! Pushy, demanding , bossy, pouty , and borderline " abusive" to his mommy , but I love him all the same . He wasnt properly trained by his dad 20 years ago ; (

He is also a talented locksmith ..... I think its the hood he is protesting to .


----------

